# Syntrax Deals of the MONTH......



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

This month???s special:

The Syntrax special for this month is SWOLE V.2 Unflavored and ISOMATRIX Chocolate Hurricane.



Isomatrix Chocolate Hurricane Highlights:

- Unparalleled protein formulation for timed released anabolic effects.
- Contains the secret weapon of performance enhancement???a revolutionary, proprietary muscle growth and volumizing system known as GRV???.
- Amazing Chocolate flavor.
- Packed with BCAA???s arginine, glutamine and all the essential amino acids.

Swole V.2 Unflavored Highlights:

- Crucial 4 to 1 ratio of betaine to glycocyamine. 
- Increases strength.
- Awesome cell volumization producing bigger pumps.
- Increases endurance.
- Works for creatine non-responders.
- Can be added to you favorite beverage or protein shake.


 For this month only, buy 1 bottle of SWOLE V.2??? Unflovared AND 1 BOTTLE OF ISOMATRIX Chocolate Hurricane??? only $44.95! *Take advantage of this amazing ONE TIME offer now and as an added bonus, we???ll throw in domestic UPS ground shipping for free!   *

   Buy Now 
www.syntrax.com


*THIS IS ONE HUGE SAVINGS!!!!!!!*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Bump for Steve09


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

That is a pretty good deal babs.  That is about 10.00 cheaper than I normally get them for...with shipping included.  

I hope you are not purchasing things from syntrax when they are not on special.  If so, you maust have more money than you have sense.   These two are normally $85.00 on the syntrax sight...robbery.

Thanks again for the heads up...that is a good deal.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks BO....Yeah, it's a GREAT DEAL...I about flipped out when I saw it....

Syntrax may be high priced but their products kick butt.

Ps:  And I have as much sense as I do money!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

And a bump for Alaric


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> Syntrax may be high priced but their products kick butt.



Oh, I'm not questioning their quality...good stuff.  But the prices on their products are higher on their own site than they are in any retail store much less the internet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

True.  I've noticed that myself and, I have no idea why that would be.................think they put that "little something extra" in the products purchased off their site?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

No.  All these companies do that.  VPX as well.  The worse place to go for a product is the companies own site.  They probably do that so that people will see that they are getting bent over and go to the other sites because they see a much better deal.  That is where their volume comes from anyway.  But for those that don't know any better, they make a bit more margin on those folks.  Kinda shitty business if you ask me, but hey...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2003)

Either way, VPX or santa clause, they're getting their buck.....whether you purchase from the supplier themselves or, skate to the purchase down the chain..................The only dif. from the product sold by the supplier vs. another retailer is the cost......................................the underlying factor is:::;COGS.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

yep


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 17, 2003)

most retailers have agreements with their suppliers that the suppplier can only sell the products at a certain margin... which creates a trust that the supplier won't undercut it's retailers...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 18, 2003)

What does that supplement do?  Does it help with weight loss?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

No...not weight loss.

Helps with muscle gains,etc


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

SwoleV.2???: It???s Beyond Creatine!

HIGH OCTANE MUSCLE VOLUMIZING SYSTEM!

Swole V.2??? is a revolutionary high octane, muscle volumizing system. Designed to dramatically increase strength, endurance, and muscle mass and provide mind-blowing pumps, SwoleV.2???s??? concentrated matrix guarantees results. Tired of creatine? SwoleV.2??? is better than creatine???it???s beyond creatine! Not only does it produce rapid body transforming effects, but it is available in three convenient and invigorating sugar-free flavors: Sweet Tart Punch, Tangy Orange, and Unflavored.

Why Swole V.2????


- Crucial 4 to 1 ratio of betaine to glycocyamine 
- Increases strength
- Awesome cell volumization producing bigger pumps
- Increases endurance 
- Works for creatine non-responders


Active Ingredient Explanation:

- Dicreatine Malate: Is a hydrosoluble stable organic creatine salt. It is more bioavailable than creatine monohydrate.

- Betaine Anhydrous: Betaine is added to assist the conversion of glycocyamine into creatine...betaine also has other beneficial metabolic properties.
- It is crucial that there is a 4 to 1 ratio of Betaine to glycocyamine.

- Taurine: Has shown the ability to lower muscle damage from intense exercise, and improve performance. Also has muscle volumizing effects.

- Glucuronolactone: Glucruonolactone is an energy and endurance producing compound that also prevents lipogenesis associated with insulin stimulation.

- Glycocyamine: Glycocyamine is a super potent cell volumizing compound that also increases strength and endurance. It???s a naturally occurring compound in the human body and a direct precursor to creatine, and glycocyamine works specifically with betaine in the formation of creatine. 
- It is crucial that there is a 4 to 1 ratio of Betaine to glycocyamine.

- Guanidinopropionic Acid: Is a wicked new ultra potent cell volumizer


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Oh, I'm not questioning their quality...good stuff.  But the prices on their products are higher on their own site than they are in any retail store much less the internet.



That's stardard.  You can't very well sell your own product for less than the M(anufacturer) SRP.

Nor can you undercut your own retailers.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> most retailers have agreements with their suppliers that the suppplier can only sell the products at a certain margin... which creates a trust that the supplier won't undercut it's retailers...



They do?  Such an agreement would be called illegal vertical price fixing, under the federal antistrust laws, and each state's laws as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> No.  All these companies do that.  VPX as well.  The worse place to go for a product is the companies own site.  They probably do that so that people will see that they are getting bent over and go to the other sites because they see a much better deal.  That is where their volume comes from anyway.  But for those that don't know any better, they make a bit more margin on those folks.  Kinda ****ty business if you ask me, but hey...



Not ****ty business, see my response above.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey TP.....When are ya gonna fix your Sig?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Not ****ty business, see my response above.



TP, I agree that a supplier should never cut their ratailer's throats.  I once had a supplier try that on me and it did nothing but hurt his business.  I guess I should have rephrased it.  I don't particularly like to see suppliers selling for astronomical differences than their retailers.  Many suppliers will give  the SRP and then direct them to retailers who will obviously sell for less.  Different companies treat this differently depending whether they want to deal with the distribution of individual orders or not...many do not.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 18, 2003)

it amazes me that they sell any product at all direct to consumers when it's nearly twice as expensive (this sale aside) as the exact product is at 1fast, dps etc.  who also ship within a day and provide amazing service.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Bump.

Sale expires Dec 31.



NG  --  See TPs response


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2003)

Babsie, are you working for Syntrax in general, or at the Arnold?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Nah.  I just like their product.  I do however want to try your topical gels once I get into caloric def.

Once I get into better shape I'll start seeking sponsorship.

I'm working the gym booth at the arnold.  They may do a story about me in ref. to me losing 45lbs in 2 months.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 23, 2003)

45 lbs in 2 months?  that's craziness!  that's over 5.5 lbs per week.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

But it's true and I have photos to back it up sweetie.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 23, 2003)

oh i don't doubt that it's true.  i just don't think it's wise.

i absolutely commend you for having the discipline to do it.  i just know you have to sacrafice a lot of lean tissue if you dropped that much in that amount of time.  i'd also worry about the consequences to metabolism.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

it probably wasn't wise, knowing what I know now.  I wanted it and was darn sure I was going to make it.  I made it and didn't lose too much muscle.  Sacrifice and a lot of mood swings is what I went through.  That, and I wasn't going to my first competition with the aim to take 1st place or 5th.  My first competition was practice for me.  Which, I ended up taking 3rd place.

I'm gonna have to post those pics.  Keep in mind, I lost a lot of water weight.  Probably..........10 to 15lbs.  A lot of people were shocked.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 24, 2003)

45lbs in 2 months can be possible, but like NG said you surely must have lost *alot* of LBM 

How much have you kept off? I didnt know you were once that overweight. Congrats on losing it Babsie.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

I lost a lot of muscle in my legs.  Held very well on my back, calves and shoulders.  Abs (at that time) were still coming in.  The competition was "extra" motivation for me.

How much have I kept off?  Put it this way, I put 30lbs back on.  15 of it water, the other portions, fat and muscle.  I recently started putting on a little extra weight due to knee problems and being REALLY busy with work.  Being smart I decided to take 1.5 months off from everything.  Weight training, dieting and cardio. I've put on a lot of water weight also so, my doctor is thinking about putting me on a water pill to balance things out.

I am soooo ready to hit the gym it's not funny.  I'm sticking with the goal plan of  Jan 5th.  During this month, I will be doing the following:

Dieting
Cardio
Supplementing
Tanning

In Feb:  I will incorporate Weight training and take out Cardio.

I'll have to post a picture for ya.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

I think this deal is still going on.  Went to Syntrax web site and, the offer is still present.

Anyway, just wanted to bring this to your attn.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

Bump:

This special is still going


----------



## Larva (Jan 30, 2004)

that it is  just placed my order


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Be sure to give your feedback bud.


----------



## Larva (Feb 2, 2004)

sure np can't wait to try it havn't been on creatine in 4 years


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

You're in for a treat!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Bump for GodLift


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Bump

And the sale goes on


----------



## Larva (Feb 5, 2004)

hey babsie i think the change it 2 nectar and isomatrix


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Okay. I'll go check.thanks
brb


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

*UPDATE!!!!!  AN EVER BETTER DEAL!*

PICK ANY 2 FOR $39 . 95 

Strawberry Kiwi Nectar 
Caribbean Cooler Nectar 
Original Isomatrix Chocolate Hurricane 
Original Isomatrix Vanilla Sunrise 

Isomatrix Highlights: 

- Unparalleled protein formulation for timed released anabolic effects .
- Contains the secret weapon of performance enhancement???a revolutionary, proprietary muscle growth and volumizing system known as GRV??? .
- Amazing Chocolate flavor .
- Packed with BCAA's arginine, glutamine and all the essential amino acids . 

Nectar Highlights: 

- Incredible Fruit Juice Flavors 
- Zero Carbs; Zero Fat 
- Mixes Instantly 
- Best Tasting Protein On The Market 

Note: These proteins are being clearanced because the containers' sides are sucked in due to production . All sales are final on clearanced items .


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Does V2 give the bloat like regular creatine?  I read that it doesnt.


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 6, 2004)

Just ordered some "Nectar" 2 tubs for 39.95 + 2.65 tax.  For some reason, they didn't charge me shipping?  Is that std for clearance Items?  Or did they mess up and just not show it on the order form?


----------



## Larva (Feb 6, 2004)

nah i think they are giving free shipping, they didn't charge me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Does V2 give the bloat like regular creatine?  I read that it doesnt.




No sir,  I can say with the people I've helped including myself have experience NO bloating.

Did you purchase any?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Just ordered some "Nectar" 2 tubs for 39.95 + 2.65 tax.  For some reason, they didn't charge me shipping?  Is that std for clearance Items?  Or did they mess up and just not show it on the order form?




Shipping is free.  There is no return for clearance items.  What you buy is what you get.  No replacements granted.  You cannot go wrong with these two products, they're great!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> No sir,  I can say with the people I've helped including myself have experience NO bloating.
> 
> Did you purchase any?



Holy Snikees.  Im buying 10 ASAP!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

Let me know how you like it and if you stumble into any problems while using.

Thanks,
Babs


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

No prob babs.  Its in the mail.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Dones,

How do you like your pick?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Its working wonders so far.  I especially like that it does not bloat me.  I also feel te pums much better.  Thanks for the info on the product.  Its on my "A" list!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 19, 2004)

no problem.

Keep us informed bud.  Everyone likes feed back.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Will do!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

I wanna get this special, but I dont have a credit card in my own name (not using the parents for protein powder lol)

Any way I can still get this?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

They dont accept checks?


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 19, 2004)

Does the Vanilla sunrise have any calories/Sugar/Fat etc....??

How does it taste?

Love the Nectar so far, wondering If I should order some Isomatrix.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll have to look at my container and get back to you.

As far as taste...........It's like eating vanilla ice cream!

Yea, order some Isomatrix along with your nectar.  It's best to try'em out that way you know for yourself.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

Bump...........................Sale is still on....

Just checked the website


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

....^


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 1, 2004)

At some point, doesn't a "sale" become the regular price?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Eventually yes.  And I'm guessing this depends on the volume being sold/produced.

These proteins are being clearanced because the containers' sides are sucked in due to production.  The normal "sale" price for one container typically runs $25.99, aside from Syntrax.  Syntrax price runs $39.99.  By purchasing Nectar or Original Isomatrix from the Syntrax site direct, you're buying one, getting one free.  To purchase 2 of these protein powders else where you'll spend $51.98 plus shipping.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 1, 2004)

And you don't work for or have any interest in the company correct?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Nah, I wish.  I love their products.  Been sold ever since SwoleV.2.  Too bad they don't offer vitamins and such.  Then they'd be my number one stop shop

There's one particular supplement I won't recommend (from my experience) and that's Gugglbolic Extreme.  While others may defend this particular supplement, I will not.  I noticed abdominal pain when ever I took it.   

One of these days (when I get better) I want to try Avant products & promote per my experience as well.  Fighting all these darn hormones has made a mess of me.  Losing weight (as said my dr) will be a challenge until after surgery.  I'm still fighting though, regardless.  Hopefully I can prove him wrong

Actually, I wanted to participate in your Tri-Phase Progressive Training.  You can bank on me following along and cheering

Does this answer your question hon?


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 1, 2004)

Syntrax Syntrobol is a joke though. What a scam.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

Care to elaborate, BillyZane?  Maybe you can share your experience.

*For those who do not know what Syntrabol is, here ya go*:  

Syntrabol - Non-Hormonal Anabolic Agent with the Revolutionary Compound Isoinokosterone/20-Hydroxyecdysterone. 90 Capsules Per Bottle. Each Capsule Contains 200mg Isoinokosterone/20-Hydroxyecdysterone.

*Here's what Syntrax has to say about this product*:

Introducing the Russian breakthrough in steroidal nutrient sports performance!  For decades large pharmaceutical companies have been searching for the ???steroidal Holy Grail???.  This compound would not only potently stimulate the growth of lean body mass but would significantly escape first pass liver metabolism.  Furthermore, it would have no negative side effects???no virilization, no conversion into estrogenic compounds, no liver toxicity, no high blood pressure and no testicular shrinkage.  Meet Isoinokosterone???the ???Holy Grail??? of dietary supplements.  With the help of top scientists in Russia, Syntrax brings you this perfect dietary supplement.  Research shows that in vertebrates, the active component in Syntrabol drastically increases lean body mass and endurance, decreases blood sugar levels and adipose tissue, and improves nearly every bodily process, including liver and brain function.  Best of all, it is safe for men and women???including teenagers!

Take 1-2 capsules three times daily with meals. 


Babs


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Syntrobol*

Hi Babs.

Maybe that was a harsh statement, but I just did not get any kind of results of any kind after a week of use. Perhaps that is not long enough, but I did not notice and energy boost, increased vascularity, strength, stamina, lethargy, anything, whatsoever.

I just do not feel like their "science" behind this particular product is sound. 

Just my opinion, and perhaps people may have different results. I realize their are some on this site that work for various supp companies, so no offense please.

Billy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

No offense hon.  I was curious as all

My personal rule of thumb is to make an evaluation after 2 to 3 weeks when adding any supplement to the mix.  Like you said, everyone is dif.

Hey, you have a nice weekend and be safe

Babs


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks darlin'


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And you don't work for or have any interest in the company correct?



Babs, I heard just heard a rumor that if true, makes your response to this question quite suspect.

I would hope that if there is *any* incentive for you to constantly bump threads like these, and talk about a company's products, that you would have the integrity to state as much.

Particularly in the face of direct questions in that regard.

I would also hope that the company in question would have the same level of intregrity.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

(free product = incentive)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 7, 2004)

This has been suspect to me lately.  Just did not really say anything about it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 7, 2004)

I get questioned because I found a company I like, and share with others?  The answer to your question is no, as stated above.  The only "incentive" Syntrax gives me, when purchasing their supps, is knowing I'm getting quality product for my buck!  I have been burned far too many times, and for once I found product I truly like! One that works for me AND, for many people here on IM.  I also Promote JoeMuscle mainly because they're cheap and send monthly news letters, etc...

As I'm sure people here are well aware of, when ever I put something into my body OR if something is going wrong with it, I do my research!  With research, trial and error, I found syntrax.  I like their supplements, therefore I promote through my experience through the products I've used.

Why do you ask?

NG  --  I know what incentives are.

Don -  You can ask me questions hon


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

it isn't nice to lie babsie.   

you aren't the only one here involved in the promotion where syntrax sends you new products free of charge in exchange for talking about them online.  

a bunch of people get the same stuff on basically the same days that your syntrax shipments arrive.

by the way, i genuinely adore nectar (especially roadside lemonade) and i'm a huge fan of swole v2 - so this isn't syntrax bashing.

i personally think it's misleading to bump their sale threads and talk ad nauseum about their products without disclosing the truth.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> it isn't nice to lie babsie.
> 
> you aren't the only one here involved in the promotion where syntrax sends you new products free of charge in exchange for talking about them online.
> ...



If true, Babs, that is a shameful outright lie.

I asked you the question above the other day, not knowing any of this, because it just _appeared_ that you had an interest.

Now, its fairly obvious.  There is no shame in pushing a product; there is in lying though.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2004)

If this is truley what Syntrax is doing (giving poeple free product in exchange for them to SPAM message boards), then they are one pathetic company!

I will NEVER but a product from Syntrax.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

the way it was phrased to me is that they "like to get the word out on new products on the forums"

they also ask for links to the threads.

they do stop short of telling you what to say.  they just want you to post feedback and keep their name out there.  it's all over the web.  (scout's honor)


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> the way it was phrased to me is that they "like to get the word out on new products on the forums"
> 
> they also ask for links to the threads.
> ...





I believe you.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 7, 2004)

wtf-   i wrote EXACTLY this piece last month and several other people joined in the discussion about so-called " embedded promoters".  hucksters and shills....Some of the other people who made like comments reported that they were flamed ad naseum when they even suggested that a few of the ppl on the board were not on the up and up.  

Who came to their defense?  

This sucks..  this type of horse shit is exactly what i suspected from day one!    Informed consent and knowing that what is being portrayed is legit is crucial.  

how about someone deleting these posts?  where is jodi when you need her???   insert smiley thing  here!!!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> This has been suspect to me lately.



 i think that EVERYONE  noticed this.  



> ]Just did not really say anything about it.



The reason why you didn't say anything is for the quite correct assumption that you would be flamed forever about your suspicion.  as in , how could you think this about ...  don't you know that....blah blah blah....   

several  people would have jumped down your throat and NO ONE would have come to your assistance.  

( as an aside toTwin Peaks- no this is not one of my conspriracy theories coming to the fore..... this has happened to other ppl who post what everyone else sees as being obvious  }


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> the way it was phrased to me is that they "like to get the word out on new products on the forums"
> 
> they also ask for links to the threads.
> ...



yeah,  a while ago, buddy and i started a conversation in a thread about this very thing.  pepsi is doing it and it is a common thing.  one guy who posted said that his company had employess doing it as well for an outdoor gear company or whatever.   Buddy said that he was flamed to death by some ppl on this board so he gave up and left.  

 up here in canada, a news program was devoted to this type of adverts.  They were not so polite about it.  The companies involved said that it was deceitful yet it works so they are happy.  


Buddy = some guy who i don't know/ can't remember the name.  just a colloquialism.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If this is truley what Syntrax is doing (giving poeple free product in exchange for them to SPAM message boards), then they are one pathetic company!
> 
> I will NEVER but a product from Syntrax.



so......  THIS   (meaning this sort of deceitful malicious advertising ) you define as spam?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 7, 2004)

SZ03-  now you can come in to say " relax bro" 
 ( the only smiley that i can remember )


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> so......  THIS   (meaning this sort of deceitful malicious advertising ) you define as spam?



Definitions of Spam on the Web


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> i think that EVERYONE  noticed this.
> 
> 
> ...




Dude the truth is I did not want to look like an ass.  When you assume you make an ass of yourself specifically when you could be wrong.  That is why I did not do it.  I could care less if I was flamed.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 7, 2004)

i suspected an affiliation between babs and syntrax a long time ago. i didn't say anything because if i was wrong, it would make me look pretty bad. it seems like that is all she uses and recommends it to everyone. also i found it odd that she tells everyone to buy swole from syntrax.com when it's like $20 cheaper at bulknutrition.com.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Definitions of Spam on the Web



prince, that was  reference for JODI who in other thread stated that something else that gopro wrote was spam.   i disagreed with her then and so this was supposed to be a light hearted jab about spam to Jodi.  
It was meant for Jodi-not you. I figured that jodi was in here somewhere and would smile when she saw it.... 

and JOdi, it was meant to be taken good naturedly. i wasn't being malicious.   

i know what spam is.    i get a ton of it about enlarging my penis each and every day in my junk mail.  now i have to find out which one of the ladies (both of them - and no, one of them is not my ma...) squealed on me...... sheesh,, the indignities of it all...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Dude the truth is I did not want to look like an ass.  When you assume you make an ass of yourself specifically when you could be wrong.  That is why I did not do it.  I could care less if I was flamed.



although i specifically said you,  it could also have been taken for the general you meaning anyone who responded in that way.  In another thread, a couple of people mentioned that the negative comments directed their way simply lead to them leaving the post if not the entire board.  

i have to be more precise so as not to offend anyone even mildly. Not everyone takes notices of the distinction between the general and the specific.  and you are right, it wasn't very obvious in this post.   Don,  I wasn't doubting your courage.  Many people don't appreciate the negative flaming posts being hurled at them.  It's not for lack of bravery that people avoid it. 

this is how people operating like this are able to keep going for so long.   
ppl who see thru the bull simply ignore it or her/him.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

But why?

Call a spade a spade.  And if your flaming theories (MM) are correct, then why didn't I get attacked?  Rather, other members started agreeing, and oddly, Babsie has been MIA.

So I say, get it out.  Expose the pink elephant.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> it isn't nice to lie babsie.
> 
> you aren't the only one here involved in the promotion where syntrax sends you new products free of charge in exchange for talking about them online.
> ...




What makes you so sure I lied?  Because you were approached doesn't mean EVERYONE here on IM was!  Mabye you were "lucky."  I would kill for this opportunity and I'm sure MANY others on IM would as well to get free product or money!  I know about new products and such from scoping out their site and from other boards....

*The only time I talk about Syntrax products is when*
1.  New product has come out
2.  Someone asks about it
*The reason I promote Syntrax is*:
Because their supplements worked for me and for many I personally know.   I feel if there's a supplement company out their a person truly enjoys, why not share the wealth of knowledge?  Far too many competitors with hold information that could help the next person along!  I for one am not one of those girls.
3.  I created this particular thread for other memebers here who also enjoy their product.  Who the heck doesn't enjoy "sale" or specials????  Give me a break NG

*I didn't even know about Syntrax until*:
My PT recommended SwoleV.2 to me LONG ago.  We were discussing V12 and V2.......People at my gym was curious about V2 so my PT & I decided to test it out.  After that, we were blown away and decided to test other products by Syntrax.

Excessive NG????  I answer a lot of questions in regards to Swole and I maintain this thread.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

You seriously understate your discussion of the company (not suprisingly).  You started this thread, randomly, and then continue to bump it, regularly.

Your actions are not in question however, its your integrity.

Do you know what is interesting?  In various threads you mention that you just got a new Syntrax product.  Oddly, the other people on the board receiving the same free products get the same product on the same day.

Lastly, Babs, the fact that you continue to cover up, leads me to believe that actually have a much stronger affiliation than just receiving free product.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

I bump this thread monthly and if someone ask where to get SwoleV.2.  What's wrong with that?

I know my integrity is being questioned.....Why now?  

I too have noticed and wondered the same as you.  However I purchase everthing through my PT so we can get active wear for big purchases.

Again, I wish I were receiving free product.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

Shameful.

You have really boxed yourself into a hole now huh?  

Unfortunately, people know.  Details.  And would you believe that I am starting to get PMs giving me more details?

Sad, really.  Just own up to it.  I'll bet Syntrax wouldn't like to hear that you are lying.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Good for you TP...Want a prize?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Want a prize?



No, I just think he wants you to partially redeem yourself by telling the truth.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

I know and he's insinuating something I'm not....

Who else is getting "free" product???  Why don't they step up to the plate?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

LMAO.

And you are still not owning up to it completely.  Do you sleep well at night?

Insinuating?  I have insinuated nothing.  I have explicitly stated what I wanted to.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

And I have answered your question!!

Do you have further questions for the defendant?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

The prosecution rests.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

I think you owe NG an apology.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

For what??


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The prosecution rests.



and the court hereby charges BabsieGirl with perjury.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Perjury? No, I'm just chose not to argue over this particular subject any longer.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

so you still maintain you aren't getting free product from Syntrax?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> and the court hereby charges BabsieGirl with perjury.



About 8 counts.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> so you still maintain you aren't getting free product from Syntrax?




No, I'm not currently getting ANY supplements from them.  If I was getting free product from them in turn for promoting.........I don't think it would be right of me to always jump on TPs "give aways"...........


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2004)

so why do you have a link to Syntrax's website in your sig?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Because people are constantly asking where to purchase swolev.2 and occasionally I'm asked where I purchase my supplements.....so I made it a sig.

I also made an Endo Sig so others who are curious can click and learn.....

Had I known this was going to raise a stink I would not have done so......The last thing I want to do is ruin my reputation here.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> The last thing I want to do is ruin my reputation here.


Too late


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not to be a little off subject, and nothing against Syntrax or Babsie... but Ive read some pretty disturbing things on some of the ingrediants in  SwoleV2.

Its already been challenged that Glycocyamine is useless... and Ive read about actual dangers in Guadnidionpropionic Acid.

I dunno, but I think I'll be returning to m y Creatine HSC.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

Amazing.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

funny how your Nitrous arrived at the same exact time everyone else's did who is on the free mailing list.  funnier still that it was during a time you were taking off the gym.  and even stranger that you had to check with your doctor if you could take it.  

seems to me if you bought and paid for it that you would have waited 'til you were training again and already checked it out with your doctor.

i actually do believe you that you like their products.   but you really blew it big time by blatantly and repeatedly lying when directly asked about your incentives.  (i even defined the word for you so you couldn't later claim you thought TP specifically meant financial incentive)  

you have a right to endorse their stuff.  but people have a right not to feel conned by someone with a vested (though hidden) interest.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 8, 2004)

Bump, set....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

me a conn


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> me a conn



you're right.  i was too gentle with my phrasing.

i should have just stuck with "liar"


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

Your lying disgusts me and several members of this board.  You have had the chance to redeem yourself and instead you continuously lie about your incentives and pimping for Syntrax.  Several of us now have seen more than enough proof to know that you are lying.  Give it up already, your making yourself look worse with every lie.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

I cant believe I missed this thread.  I thought it was just another one of Babsies "Syntrax is awesome...but I get nothing for saying so" threads.  I was wondering when all this crap was gonna come out.  This has been a shady situation from the beginning.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Nitrous was purchased as I was recovering from surgery - recovery time being 6 weeks, which let up on March 9......I received Nitrous March 8th....which was the day I planned on returning to the gym.....When I ordered it, I didn't know I was going to be on Lupron Injections.  When I started Lupron, I changed my mind in taking Nitrous or any supplement.


----------

